# 32 lashed, 32 team two, burton ion, burton ruler, best all mountain boot



## mr plow (Apr 5, 2011)

looking to buy a good pair of comfortable all mountain boots, probs about intermediate rider, just bought a 2011 burton joystick with mission bindings.
now the last piece of the puzzle. boots. im stuck on 32 lashed or team two, burton ion or rulers any help wud be great


----------



## bobsy852 (Mar 24, 2011)

I have the 32 lashed,only had them a few weeks and probs done about 10hours of indoor slope use with them. I'm an ever improving beginner/intermediate. Find these boots REALLY comfy off the slope, like trainers, could wear them all day. I had a bit of discomfort when using them on the slope although think that's purley becuase I was doing them far too tight. Last time I used them they were very comfy! 
I'd recommend them, although I'd probably recommend the normal laces on them, as I went for the fast-track system which is quick, but I've already had to repair the grip on one of them already!


----------



## mr plow (Apr 5, 2011)

bobsy852 said:


> I have the 32 lashed,only had them a few weeks and probs done about 10hours of indoor slope use with them. I'm an ever improving beginner/intermediate. Find these boots REALLY comfy off the slope, like trainers, could wear them all day. I had a bit of discomfort when using them on the slope although think that's purley becuase I was doing them far too tight. Last time I used them they were very comfy!
> I'd recommend them, although I'd probably recommend the normal laces on them, as I went for the fast-track system which is quick, but I've already had to repair the grip on one of them already!


what size boots do u ride and what size shoe do normally where?


----------



## bobsy852 (Mar 24, 2011)

I wear a size 9(UK - 10US) in normal shoes and the same seemed to fit in snowboard boots, infact a perfect fit with the Lashed! I tried both the normal lace-up system on as well as the fast-tracks and both were a great fit!! I just chose the fast-tracks as I thought I would prefer the speed of them, but looking back I think I probably should have gone with the traditional laces! There was nothing to choose between the boots in terms of size though!


----------

